# what do you use for EDC or BOB



## Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

what type of bag do you use for a EDC/BOB?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I use CamelBak hydration packs.

I got them at Cabela's but can't seem to locate it on their site.
Here's one that's similar.
Cabela's: CamelBak® Fourteener Hydration Pack


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My primary BOB is a SS Nalgene wide mouth bottle, a small Silva Orienteering Compass will fit in it and you can use the bottle for cooking in or sterelizing water. I carry it in a 2400 cu/in. backpack.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, being female, my EDC is all in my purse. I keep a back pack in my van for my GHB. In the GHB I keep a Fanny pack (along with other supplies). Everything important (ID, money, small things) that I need from my purse fits in there (bigger items go in the back pack, so I can be hands free and not have to worry about a purse strap falling off my shoulder. The fanny pack is small enough that it can be concealed under a sweatshirt, so most people would not notice it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My large-BOB is BassProShop's Illuminator pack with built-in LED flash-light, eye-glass-cleaner, hydration-pouch and rifle-sock - as well as it breaks down into two seperate units of back-pack and fanny-pack. If you search the BassPro site, you can find it as item number 38-870-130-30. I can carry enough gear in it for about a week worth of camping (and it is setup as such at all times).

My secondary-BOB is another BassPro pack with hydration-pouch and room enough for gear to be used as a GHB, maybe 2 days worth of foot-travel ability in it.

My daily carry consists of a shoulder-bag that has some tools, food and liquid. Good for one day only and it is refreshed with whatever is needed every morning before work ... (ya, it is my lunch-bag that gets fresh-food).

I also have a lunch-box at work that is wide-by-long-by-tall - most people look at it and think it is a large plastic tool-box, but, it is filled with high-energy foods, snacks and drinks.


----------



## srtmedic (Jul 11, 2010)

my bug-out-bag is a 120l british bergen


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Well, being female, my EDC is all in my purse. I keep a back pack in my van for my GHB. In the GHB I keep a Fanny pack (along with other supplies). Everything important (ID, money, small things) that I need from my purse fits in there (bigger items go in the back pack, so I can be hands free and not have to worry about a purse strap falling off my shoulder. The fanny pack is small enough that it can be concealed under a sweatshirt, so most people would not notice it.


mdprepper, you bring up a good point I have been considering lately.

My GHB/BOB in my vehicles are backpacks (medium from Emergency Essentials, etc.) 
BUT I notice a lot of computer cases have the appearance of backpacks.
My concern is someone seeing my BOB and thinking it is a computer and breaking into the vehicle to steal it.

Rethinking my packaging strategy, considering the butt pack we had when I was in the service. That way if someone sees it they don't think of it as a computer, etc.

Thoughts please


----------



## Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

well i was looking at the Winchester Canyon series ( saw at walmart for $10) but after looking at it, i dont think it would be quite big enough. Then i was looking at Molle backpacks, but cant find one with good reviews...


----------

